# Teich falsch gebaut



## teichling2 (9. Apr. 2016)

Hallo
Wir haben einen alten, undichten Teich neu erstellt. Allerdings leider unüberlegt. Er ist ca. 2 x 2 Meter gross und ca. 50 cm tief - überall gleich tief mit steilem Ufer, das war leider ein Fehler. Wir dachten, dass wir grosse Steine reinlegen und dort Pflanzen in Töpfen draufstellen könnten. Aber das ist wohl nicht so eine gute Idee. Wir haben auch keine Kapillarsperre. Die Folie ist auf allen Seiten noch ca. 40 cm überstehend, aber flach liegend. Wir haben sie mit grossen Steinen beschwert. Einen Wall und Graben haben wir nicht drumherum, was wohl Probleme geben wird. Auf einer Seite hat es auch gar keinen Platz dafür, da es eine kleine Treppe mit Steinplatten hat, die wir sonst versetzen müssten. Allgemein ist der Platz rundherum knapp. Der Teich ist schon zu 3/4 gefüllt. Würdet ihr ihn nochmals auspumpen und die Stufen im Teich erstellen? Mit welchem Material sollten wir den Wall und die Teichstufen erstellen? Ach ja, es hat schon __ Molche drin und ein Fröschchen (bereits am 1. Tag, nachdem wir den Teich befüllt hatten!)
Ich bin dankbar für jede Hilfe!
Viele Grüsse, teichling2


----------



## Tanny (9. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Teichling, 
 Herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum 

Das klingt ja alles ziemlich "verzweifelt" . 

Magst Du mal Fotos von dem Teich, wie er jetzt ist einstellen, damit man sich 
die Situation besser vorstellen kann?

LG
Kirstin


----------



## trampelkraut (9. Apr. 2016)

Am besten, Wasser, Folie ,Vlies alles noch mal raus. All zu groß ist der Teich ja nicht. Mit Kies einen ziemlich trockenen Magermörtel  1 Teil Zement 7 Teile Kies mischen und damit die Stufen und Schrägen modelieren. Wenn ihr Mörtel sparen wollt könnt ihr da auch ein paar alte Steine oder Findlinge drin verstecken.

Darüber das Vlies und die Folie, eine Kapillarsperre müsste sich bei 40 cm Überstand noch problemlos machen lassen. Ich denke eine großartige Technik wird es bei der Teichgröße nicht geben. Und bei 50 cm Tiefe wird es auch kein Fischbesatz geben.

Eine kleine Pumpe 1000l/h und gegebenfalls ein passender Filter sollten genügen.

Aber wie Kirstin schon geschrieben hat Bilder wären hilfreich.


----------



## Flusi (9. Apr. 2016)

hallo zusammen,
Teichling, herzlich willkommen auch von mir.
Ansonsten meine ich, angesichts:


teichling2 schrieb:


> es hat schon __ Molche drin und ein Fröschchen


zur Zeit innerhalb des Gewässerchen`s keine Aktivitäten stattfinden sollten, außer evtl. etwas __ Hornkraut oder ähnliches einzubringen.
Außen kannste verschönern, Steine oder was auch immer drum dekorieren.
Ich würde später zum Herbst hin, die Ideen von Roland aufgreifen wollen.
...Bilder???
LG Flusi


----------



## teichling2 (10. Apr. 2016)

Vielen Dank für's willkommen heissen und für eure Ideen!

Anbei mal ein paar Bilder unseres kleinen Teichs. Leider hat mein Partner die Folie an zwei Seiten schon abgeschnitten, ich weiss gar nicht wieviel da in cm noch dran ist. Wir könnten die abgeschnittene Folie vielleicht wieder ankleben, die war ursprünglich riesig.

Könnten wir die Tiere auch in einen anderen, grösseren Teich ganz in der Nähe umsiedeln? Wir würden eigentlich den Teich gerne jetzt umgestalten und dann auch bepflanzen. Die Folie sieht nicht so dekorativ aus und ist ja jetzt auch ganz ungeschützt gegen das UV-Licht. Wir dachten noch dran, Pflanztaschen rundherum anzubringen, also unter die Steine zu klemmen. Aber das sieht wohl auch nicht so ideal aus.

Können wir wohl die Folie und das Vlies auf die eine Seite falten, dort die Stufen anbringen und dann die Folie auf die fertige Seite legen, um auf der anderen ebenfalls die Stufen zu machen? Oder würden wir besser alles ganz wegnehmen? Die Folie ist eben recht dick und entsprechend schwer.

Müsste denn der Teich auch an einer kleinen Stelle in der Mitte 90cm tief sein, dass er nicht gleich gefriert? Wir sind auf 550 Meter über Meer. Fische möchten wir keine ansiedeln.

LG teichling2


----------



## laolamia (10. Apr. 2016)

moin,

warum schneidet man fast 50% folie weg?
ich würde es komplett neu machen, man ärgert sich sonst ewig.

gruss marco


----------



## teichling2 (10. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Marco

In diesem Fall müsste "man" mit zwei "n" geschrieben werden, da es wie gesagt mein Partner gemacht hat .
Er dachte, dass wir dort beflanzen wollen und die Folie im Weg ist. Wie gesagt, wurde der Teich etwas unüberlegt erstellt. Die Folie könnte man vermutlich wieder ankleben.

LG Teichling2


----------



## trampelkraut (10. Apr. 2016)

laolamia schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> warum schneidet man fast 50% folie weg?
> ich würde es komplett neu machen, man ärgert sich sonst ewig.



Ich denke auch das wäre die beste Lösung! Bei der relativ kleine Fläche fallen die Kosten für eine neue Folie nicht so sehr ins Gewicht.


----------



## meinereiner (10. Apr. 2016)

Zur Ufergestaltung, das mittlere Bild: Medium 25554 anzeigen


----------



## teichling2 (10. Apr. 2016)

Danke, diese Ufergestaltung ist natürlich schöner. 

Wir waren schnell nachschauen. Die __ Molche und das Fröschchen sind ausgewandert, aber eine grosse Kröte sitzt nun im Teich.


----------



## Tanny (10. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Teichling, 

ich würde, wie die anderen auch schon schrieben, jetzt gleich alles nochmal neu machen, bevor irgendetwas 
eingewachsen ist. 

Was die Tierwelt im Teich anbelangt, wenn Ihr bis Herbst wartet, haben sich dort auch schon viele Krabbeltiere 
im Schlamm angesiedelt, die Ihr bei einer Sanierung dann nicht mehr retten könnt. 

Wenn zur Zeit Tiere schon eingewandert sind, (__ Molche, __ Frösche, __ Kröten etc.) könnt Ihr provisorisch neben dem 
Teich ein Gewässer anlegen, wo Ihr sie reinsetzt. (wichtig sind Ein- und Ausstieg). 

Ich habe das erst kürzlich in einem andren Thread beschrieben. 

Lies das hier einfach mal durch (ab Beitrag Nr 7): 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/haus-mit-teich-und-problemen-gekauft.45914/#post-521183

LG
Kirstin


----------



## teichling2 (10. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Kirstin
Danke, das ist eine gute Idee, leider haben wir aber wenig Platz für sowas. Es hat aber einen grösseren Teich auf dem Gelände, wo wir die Tiere evtl. unterbringen könnten. Daneben hat es auch einen Bach. Das würde gut gehen, oder?
LG Teichling2


----------



## Tanny (10. Apr. 2016)

Bestimmt. 
Wenn es sich um Tiere handelt, die auch an Land überleben können (__ Frösche, __ Molche etc.) 
würde ich sie ans Ufer setzen, damit sie selbst entscheiden können, ob sie in das Wasser gehen wollen. 
Eventuell schon vorhandenen Laich, Kaulquappen und Co. solltet Ihr in den Teich tun.

Es ist sicher sinnvoll, das Wasser so schnell wie möglich aus dem Teich zu pumpen, 
damit nicht noch mehr Tiere einwandern 
und das Gewässer zur Eiablage nutzen. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## teichling2 (10. Apr. 2016)

Wir werden das Wasser sobald wie möglich abpumpen. Ich hoffe, dass wir dann das modellieren der Teichzonen und erstellen des Randes schnell schaffen.

Ist es eigentlich besser, die Pflanzen erst im Mai einzusetzen, da es vorher noch zu kühl ist?

LG Teichling2


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Apr. 2016)

teichling2 schrieb:


> Wir werden das Wasser sobald wie möglich abpumpen. Ich hoffe, dass wir dann das modellieren der Teichzonen und erstellen des Randes schnell schaffen.



Ich würde das bisschen Wasser gar nicht groß abpumpen. 
Da wo es eng ist, die Steine weg nehmen. Die Folie hoch klappen. Erde wie auf Bild 2 weg graben. Findlinge wieder hin legen so das die Folie hinter den Findlingen etwas Hoch geklappt werden kann und da dann wieder Kies hinter. Da wo noch Folie ist, dann auch die Folie hoch klappen. Ebenso die Erde Spatenstich tief etwas weg nehmen. Das wird dann dein Flachwasserbereich für die schönen Blütenpflanzen. Kleine Kannte im Boden zum tiefen Bereich zum Teich stehen lassen. Damit ein Bodensubstrat wie Sand nicht direkt in den tieferen Teich rutscht.


----------



## dizzzi (10. Apr. 2016)

Sind 50 cm nicht ein bisschen wenig? Irgendwo hatte ich mal gelesen, dass bei so kleinen Teichen auch das Gleichgewicht der Biologie etwas problematisch ist, da das Wasser sich im Sommer doch stärker erwärmt als bei größeren und tieferen Teichen. Schwankungen sind halt immer problematisch. Irgendwie hatte ich was von einer Mindestiefe 80cm im Sinn.

LG

Udo


----------



## wander-falke (10. Apr. 2016)

Grüetzi,




teichling2 schrieb:


> st es eigentlich besser, die Pflanzen erst im Mai einzusetzen, da es vorher noch zu kühl ist?


ich habe im Januar bepflanzt.......
Muss aber dazusagen dass wir in der Rheinebene mal wieder keinen "Winter" hatten.
Wenn der Boden, und damit auch das Wasser nicht durchfriert macht es nix.
ggf etwas abdecken wenn ihr in höheren Lagen wohnt


----------



## teichling2 (10. Apr. 2016)

Totto, das wäre natürlich das einfachste. Aber unser Teich ist eh etwas zu wenig tief. Wir möchten ihn 70 cm tief machen und dann noch eine zusätzliche Vertiefung machen, um die Pumpe reinzustellen. Dann brauchen wir ja auch noch eine Flachwasserzone (20-50 cm tief) und Sumpfzone (10-20 cm tief). Auf der einen Seite würden wir den Teich dann tief lassen und auf der anderen die Zonen bauen. Macht das Sinn?

@Andreas, meinst du, dass 70 cm Tiefe auch reichen würden? Weiter unten im Boden hat es eine Menge Steine, die man alle rausnehmen müsste.

Noch eine andere Frage: Wir haben Schachtelhalm im Garten, der sich ja über Rhizome unterirdisch verbreitet, bis 1.60m tief in den Boden. Direkt neben dem Teich wurde er zwar noch nicht gesichtet, aber wird wohl früher oder später passieren... Müssten wir da eine Sperre machen, und wie am besten?


----------



## laolamia (10. Apr. 2016)

wander-falke schrieb:


> Grüetzi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



halte ich egal wo in deutschland fuer suboptimal 
pflanz wenn die pflanzen im wachstum sind. die meisten versender halten sich auch an die zeiten.....baumarkt natuerlich nicht 

gruss marco


----------



## teichling2 (10. Apr. 2016)

Habt ihr vielleicht "Geheimtipps" für Teichpflanzen, die für unseren kleinen Teich sinnvoll wären?


----------



## laolamia (10. Apr. 2016)

JA!
such dir einen user in der nähe, back einen kuchen und fahr hin.
quatschen, schauen, eimer voll machen....besser gehts nicht.

hilft hier vielen und macht spass


----------



## wander-falke (10. Apr. 2016)

laolamia schrieb:


> pflanz wenn die pflanzen im wachstum sind.


Halte ich für suboptimal, denn die Planzen im Wachstum beziehen bereits Nährstoffe über ihre Wurzeln......
Diese aktiven Wurzeln würdest du dann schädigen.

Wenn du im Oktober einpflanzt ist keine Pflanze im Wachstum, oder ?


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Apr. 2016)

Schachtelhalm dürfte kein Problem sein.

Teich tiefer und größer machen ist immer eine gute Idee.

Neue Folie kaufen und die Alt als Schutz gegen die Steine im Tiefbereich drunter lassen.


----------



## laolamia (10. Apr. 2016)

wander-falke schrieb:


> Wenn du im Oktober einpflanzt ist keine Pflanze im Wachstum, oder ?



in unseren breiten....und besonders der schweiz solte der oktober keine wachstumszeit sein.
ich denke der beste zeitpunkt ist etwa im mai


----------

